# Visit Visa for Saudi Arabia



## ziazaman (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi, My aunt and her daughter are living in dubai. They want to visit Saudi Arabia. is it possible to get a visit visa for Saudi Arabia from UAE? Kindly let me know the requirements and the procedure. how much time will it take.

P.S: They have resident visa of UAE


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

ziazaman said:


> Hi, My aunt and her daughter are living in dubai. They want to visit Saudi Arabia. is it possible to get a visit visa for Saudi Arabia from UAE? Kindly let me know the requirements and the procedure. how much time will it take.
> 
> P.S: They have resident visa of UAE


First port of call is to contact the Saudi embassy in the UAE to see if they are even eligible for such a visa.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Secondly, find out which employer would sponsor their visit. You cannot invite yourself in.

Apart from Hajj and Umraa which need to be organised via special tour companies, access to KSA is by invite only.


----------



## ziazaman (Jun 23, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Secondly, find out which employer would sponsor their visit. You cannot invite yourself in.
> 
> Apart from Hajj and Umraa which need to be organised via special tour companies, access to KSA is by invite only.


I have been told that GCC citizens can enter Saudi Arabia easily without sponsor, Residents of UAE can enter too or they need sponsor?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

ziazaman said:


> I have been told that GCC citizens can enter Saudi Arabia easily without sponsor, Residents of UAE can enter too or they need sponsor?


A resident is not a citizen - so yes a sponsor is required.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

ziazaman said:


> Hi, My aunt and her daughter are living in dubai. They want to visit Saudi Arabia. is it possible to get a visit visa for Saudi Arabia from UAE? Kindly let me know the requirements and the procedure. how much time will it take.
> 
> P.S: They have resident visa of UAE


https://www.vfstasheel.com/VFSTasheel/html/AE/English/visa_information.jsp

You need to apply here and all the required documents are also listed.


----------



## sharfathkhan (Mar 20, 2016)

Get ummarh visa if muslim and easily can visit saudi from uae,it will come cost 1500 per person, too many travels have bus traveling option in uae do ummrah and meet relation happy to return uae thath all.


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

Why don't you contact with the Saudi Arabia visa processing authority about this concern. Since it's a very important thing and you should discuss this with someone who has appointed to describe such details.


----------

